# Cambiar de parlantes a equipo de sonido por sus bajos decibeles



## Xpectro19 (Jul 3, 2009)

quisiera cambiar de parlantes a mi equipo de sonido es q este tiene muy bajo el volumen, y segun veo tiene mucha potencia, segun las especificaciones q dice detras del parlante son estas 
6 ohm
300 W Program
Freq Range 50 - 20000 Hz
S.P.L. 87 dB/W(1m)
y quisiera saber si realmente es recomendable cambiarselas, pues una ves queme el integrado (amplificador) y bueno la cambie con una chinita y se volvio a quemar ahora le estoy poniendo un integrado americano y pues tengo miedo a q vuelva a volar este integrado, me recomiendan hacerlo? y si lo hago, q parlante mas se acomoda a estas especificaciones, por sierto el parlante q lleva el equipo es d solo 10 Cm de marca Lg, si el parlante fuera de 6 o 8 pulgadas seria genial


----------



## djpusse (Jul 3, 2009)

hola xpectro19 bueno te cuento como es el tema de los parlantes:

para que se te queme varias veces el integrado de potencia tiene que haber algun problema en tu equipo o en tus parlantes controla que no esten en corto circuito o algo asi

con respecto al cambio de parlantes debes buscar otros que tengan mas S.P.L

el spl te dice cuanto decibeles te tira con un watt de potencia a un metro de distancia cuanto mas grande sea este numero se va a escuchar un poco mas fuerte 

pero no te lo tomes tan a pecho ya que no es tan asi yo diria que casi que no vas a notar la diferencia

espero que te sirva y no te quedes sordo jeje

suerte...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 3, 2009)

djpusse dijo:
			
		

> con respecto al cambio de parlantes debes buscar otros que tengan mas S.P.L
> el spl te dice cuanto decibeles te tira con un watt de potencia a un metro de distancia cuanto mas grande sea este numero se va a escuchar un poco mas fuerte
> pero no te lo tomes tan a pecho ya que no es tan asi yo diria que casi que *no vas a notar la diferencia*



    

Por cada *aumento de 3dB* en la sensibilidad (el SPL), para un mismo nivel de potencia, se *escucha EL DOBLE de fuerte*. Así que si consigues un parlante de 90dB/W/m, con el mismo amplificador y al mismo nivel vas a escuchar al doble de volumen, si consigues uno de 93dB/W/m...vas a escuchar CUATRO veces mas fuerte...y así siguiendo...ASI QUE SI HAY DIFERENCIA, claro a menos que las cajas que estés usando tengan un diseño tan malo que te convenga tirarlas a la basura antes de cambiarle los parlantes...y esto también es posible.

PD: Una sensibilidad de 87dB/W/m es medio como desastrosa...

Saludos!


----------

